# helmet recommendations



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Hey all~
i'm finally going to track my car..but i just do not know which helmets to purchase? 
do you guys have any recommendations??

i was looking at Bell's Sport III, m2 and M3..

any ideas? also, where do you guys get your helmets?

thanks a bunch,
jesse


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

bieffe predator.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

Bell M2. I got mine here: OG Racing


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

what made you guys to purchase what you have??

comfort? styling? safety?..etc?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

If you can, try them out and buy the most comfortable one. You don't need a fancy helmet, just one that meets the specs you want.

btw, I am not sold on the need for an SA rated helmet in a car WITHOUT roll cage.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> btw, I am not sold on the need for an SA rated helmet in a car WITHOUT roll cage. *


what do you mean by that?:dunno:


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *btw, I am not sold on the need for an SA rated helmet in a car WITHOUT roll cage. *


After a lot of reflection, thought and research, I've moved into that camp as well...however, if you're going to attend track events that require SA...


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

xs3x said:


> *
> what do you mean by that?:dunno: *


Search the archives...there's a lot of good info and opinions with links to what the requirements for M and SA are.


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

xs3x said:


> *
> what do you mean by that?:dunno: *


SA rated helmets are tested to be resistant to multiple impacts in the SAME place (a certain diameter roll bar, I believe), M helmets tested for multiple impacts in DIFFERENT places.

If you ride in a car with roll cage, you will notice that the harness often holds you in place with your head banging or very close to the roll cage. That is why drivers of caged cars need to use SA helmets, they are held against the cage by the harness.

In a street (uncaged) car, especially with stock belts, I don't think that that your extra money would make a difference...


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> SA rated helmets are tested to be resistant to multiple impacts in the SAME place (a certain diameter roll bar, I believe), M helmets tested for multiple impacts in DIFFERENT places.
> 
> ...


cool..thanks for the detail:thumbup:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

xs3x said:


> *what made you guys to purchase what you have??
> 
> comfort? styling? safety?..etc? *


I tried on a bunch of Simpson helmets and actually took a shot in the dark with the Bell. There was a group buy going on so I saved some $ and got the Bell. It actually fits better than the Simpson's did and I like the look better than the Simpson styling. It's also an SA rated helmet although that wasn't one of my reasons for getting it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Okay, here's a question- M-rated helmets are morocycle rated and are less expensive than the SA-rated (automotive) helmets. So we *could* debate cost/benefit on these helmets and say that M's are good enough. Or we could be logical and say that this item could save our lives and what is a few extra bucks?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

TD said:


> *Okay, here's a question- M-rated helmets are morocycle rated and are less expensive than the SA-rated (automotive) helmets. So we *could* debate cost/benefit on these helmets and say that M's are good enough. Or we could be logical and say that this item could save our lives and what is a few extra bucks? *


Nice speculation, but you haven't made an arguemnt on why SA helmets are beneficial for cars WITHOUT roll cages.

I guess you could say that they have fire protection, but you aren't wearing a full suit are you?


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

___lk___ said:


> *i just got one of these last month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why do you think its dumb to take your daily driver to track?:dunno:


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> SA rated helmets are tested to be resistant to multiple impacts in the SAME place (a certain diameter roll bar, I believe), M helmets tested for multiple impacts in DIFFERENT places.
> 
> ...


Not entirely accurate, but close.

All multiple impact tests are the same, however, SA adds a multiple
impact test with the "roll bar" anvil.

Key differences are:
M - requires a larger field of vision, no roll bar anvil testing.
SA - requires a smaller field of vision, all M plus roll bar anvil testing and fireproofing testing.

There's also some minor difference in the face shield penetration
test - the SA can leave an indentation no greater than 2.5mm
where as the M simply states that the test pellet cannot penetrate
the shield.

My preference is generally to buy the best available, which is
arguably SA - however, having previously raced motorcycles,
I have a very difficult time giving up the increased field of view
afforded by M helmets. (And it doesn't hurt that I've already got
them, so it's a no cost option!)

And having previously binned motorcycles, I have a hard time
believeing that an M rated lid won't perform the same if subjected
to the "roll bar" anvil test.

Fireproofing, of course, is another issue entirely.

To date, I've just worn my M. (Arai)


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

hey guys..
some guy at DTMpower is selling his almost brand new helmet..but i don't know if its any good or not? its Snell 2000 approved M4?

good buy? :thumbup: or :thumbdwn:

here are the pictures..
?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

xs3x said:


> *hey guys..
> some guy at DTMpower is selling his almost brand new helmet..but i don't know if its any good or not? its Snell 2000 approved M4?
> 
> good buy? :thumbup: or :thumbdwn:
> ...


Look and fit are your choice. Just get one that meets the specs you need...

Check this place out

http://www.genuineaccessories.com/Closeout/closeout.htm

Good prices on Bell, I bought my helmet there for a great price...


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Look and fit are your choice. Just get one that meets the specs you need...
> 
> ...


what is the spec for basic track requirements? :dunno:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

xs3x said:


> *
> 
> what is the spec for basic track requirements? :dunno: *


Depends on the organization :dunno:

I've heard of some that require an SA2000, but others will take M90s. Check with your group....


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Depends on the organization :dunno:
> 
> I've heard of some that require an SA2000, but others will take M90s. Check with your group.... *


Yup. Our chapter requires SA 98 or better for track. Anything for autox.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Depends on the organization :dunno:
> 
> I've heard of some that require an SA2000, but others will take M90s. Check with your group.... *


like what's the safety ranks ?
like SA2000, Snell 2000, M90s..etc??
which one ranks the highest?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

xs3x said:


> *
> like what's the safety ranks ?
> like SA2000, Snell 2000, M90s..etc??
> which one ranks the highest? *


http://www.smf.org/faqs.html


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> http://www.smf.org/faqs.html *


so..snell certified includes all the others?? and if its Snell certified..it simply gives the best protection?:dunno:


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

Snell Program Certification Test Random Sample Test Prototype Snell Label 
M2000,Motorcycle $940 $120 $215 $0.50 
$0.55 cloth 
SA2000, K-98 Racing $1,140 $120 $215 $1.00 
$1.05 cloth 
S-98, RS-98 Skiing and snowboarding $940 $120 $215 $0.50 
$0.50 cloth 
B-90, B-95 & N-94 Bicycle & Multisports $750 $120/$50 $150 $0.18 
$0.16 pp 
Harness Racing H2000 $820 $120 $215 $0.40 
Snell M2000 with 
DOT FMVSS 218 $1,500 
DOT FMVSS 218 $940


----------



## LUNI2NZ (Oct 6, 2002)

I recently bought a Bell M2. SA2000 rating. I also tried the Simpson Super Voyager N. The Bell felt better. The Simpson had more room immediately in front of my mouth, but pinched my fat cheeks together too much. There was no difference in roof clearance in my car.

Got mine at Helmet City, www.helmetcity.com. Kyle is a great guy. Good prices.

Jay


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

xs3x said:


> *
> so..snell certified includes all the others?? and if its Snell certified..it simply gives the best protection?:dunno: *


No - Snell is a separate certification.

It's got nothing to do with DOT, BSI, etc.

IMHO:
It's the only certification worth looking for, as it was (and may still
be), the only certification that pulls helmets from regular retail
channels for testing purposes. (As opposed to having them
submitted by manufacturers.)

There's different Snell ratings based on differents test sets which
are based on different applications. (ex.: bicycle helmets don't
typically get subjected to the forces that motorcycle helmets do, etc.)

Snell certification doesn't necessarily mean the best protection,
but it does mean "passed the most stringent tests."

And Snell certification crosses borders - where as DOT, etc. doesn't.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

There've been some discussion of helmets in the General Forum (back before this forum was created... maybe the moderators can move those discussions here???).

Here are the pointer to two of them...

LA area guys looking for AutoX helmets and like Simpson

When it comes to helmets, I'm a clueless newbie


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

cool...thanks..i'm mostly likely going with the M2 because its SA 2000~
thanks for all your help! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

xs3x said:


> *cool...thanks..i'm mostly likely going with the M2 because its SA 2000~
> thanks for all your help! :thumbup: *


Which is what I bought as well. Mostly because it was the least expensive full-face SA2000 helmet.


----------



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Which is what I bought as well. Mostly because it was the least expensive full-face SA2000 helmet. *


o yeah..did any of you buy an open face helmet?
the Mag-5 is also SA2000 approved..


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

I am thinking of going with the SR Pro as a compromise of open face ventilation with full face coverage.










I see that everyone has gone with a helmet with a full shield....is there something I am missing here? Do you find that you have it up most of the time...or do you actually put it down? I can't figure out why in an enclosed car I would want the shield?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

bren said:


> *I am thinking of going with the SR Pro as a compromise of open face ventilation with full face coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is always up when it's on my head. I am seriously considering removing it.


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Mine is always up when it's on my head. I am seriously considering removing it. *


If you want to use your helmet at the karting events, shield down is a requirement.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I went for the Bieffe B8 . . .*

which can be had for $75:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9331&highlight=bieffe

It has an M2000 rating so for my local chapter, I can autoX with until 2010. But I knew I wasn't going to track this car, just AutoX. If I want to track later, our chapter requires SA rated. There are other schools, however, that are okay with M rated helmets.

Roundel (wheel center decal) optional


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *
> 
> If you want to use your helmet at the karting events, shield down is a requirement. *


Probably a good idea with Roadsters also


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> *If you want to use your helmet at the karting events, shield down is a requirement. *


I didn't think about karting, hmm....what about sunglasses or goggles in-lieu of the shield? (I couldn't find this info on the NCC site)


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

bren said:


> *
> 
> I didn't think about karting, hmm....what about sunglasses or goggles in-lieu of the shield? (I couldn't find this info on the NCC site) *


It was a requirement of the facility (AllsportsGP). I brought it up because at the last autocross TD and I were talking about the next karting event planned for this winter.


----------

